# High School Football - 2006



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2006)

Just wanted to brag a little about my local team and the school from which my daughter graduated. 

Looks like Flowery Branch HS is on their way to another great season. TheY finished last year in the top 8 in the state playoffs in AAA and they're 4-0 this season and rolling! High powered offense combined with a stingy defense. They're looking great thus far.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll brag on our alma mater's team, too. North Gwinnett did not play their best last night at Central Forsyth but still came home with a win, 31-20. North Gwinnett was ranked # 3 in Class AAAAA going into the game. With Central Gwinnett beating Lowndes, they may move up to #2. They've never been that high in the rankings before.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 23, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Just wanted to brag a little about my local team and the school from which my daughter graduated.
> 
> Looks like Flowery Branch HS is on their way to another great seacon. The finished last year in the top 8 in the state playoffs in AAA and they're 4-0 this season and rolling! High powered offense combined with a stingy defense. They're looking great thus far.



Better look out for those LaGrange Grangers..


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 23, 2006)

Keep your eye on my alma mater- Stephens County. They lost yesterday to a strong Dublin team but they're pretty strong themselves! Coach Noland is in his second year and doing great with a very young team! Keep your eye on their junior running back #5 Poole. He's being recruited by Georgia, Georgia Tech, and Tennessee that I know of and is ranked the #1 junior back in the state.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 25, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> Keep your eye on my alma mater- Stephens County. They lost yesterday to a strong Dublin team but they're pretty strong themselves! Coach Noland is in his second year and doing great with a very young team! Keep your eye on their junior running back #5 Poole. He's being recruited by Georgia, Georgia Tech, and Tennessee that I know of and is ranked the #1 junior back in the state.



I felt like Dublin just outplayed us, but after watching film Saturday, we should have won.  Our defense made so many mental mistakes which kept Dublin moving the ball.  Offensively, we did the same thing.  I definitely believe that Dublin has a great team and they definitely have some sho' nuff athletes, but we handed them the game.  

Have you been to any of our games this year?  If not, then I invite you to stay after one of the games and take a look at our new fieldhouse.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 25, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Just wanted to brag a little about my local team and the school from which my daughter graduated.
> 
> Looks like Flowery Branch HS is on their way to another great season. TheY finished last year in the top 8 in the state playoffs in AAA and they're 4-0 this season and rolling! High powered offense combined with a stingy defense. They're looking great thus far.



You know, Dutch, that I'm always pulling for them (unless we're playing each other).  That coaching staff is a really good one and the kids are sold out on the program.  They'll do fine for the next few years and maybe longer.


----------



## tiger14 (Sep 25, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> Keep your eye on my alma mater- Stephens County. They lost yesterday to a strong Dublin team but they're pretty strong themselves! Coach Noland is in his second year and doing great with a very young team! Keep your eye on their junior running back #5 Poole. He's being recruited by Georgia, Georgia Tech, and Tennessee that I know of and is ranked the #1 junior back in the state.



All my family is in Hart Co. and say that the rb @ Stephens co is the real deal.  Georgia is apperantly leading the charge in recruiting him.  He would be a good addition the stable of backs they already have.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok yall said nothing about my Buford Wolves. So im going to say it we are the best there is. No matter the classifcation. The A's dont mean a thing.


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 26, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> I felt like Dublin just outplayed us, but after watching film Saturday, we should have won.  Our defense made so many mental mistakes which kept Dublin moving the ball.  Offensively, we did the same thing.  I definitely believe that Dublin has a great team and they definitely have some sho' nuff athletes, but we handed them the game.
> 
> Have you been to any of our games this year?  If not, then I invite you to stay after one of the games and take a look at our new fieldhouse.



You must be coaching. I haven't been to any of the games this year but my parents still go to most of them b/c they are big contributors to the booster club so they get reserved seats. I'd love to take a look at the new fieldhouse and see what it is like. I bet its changed a ton since I played (97-00). I'll be at one soon and I'll come down. I know most of the coaches b/c they all coached me. Let me know how I can find you and meet up with you. That'd be great!


----------



## swamp (Sep 26, 2006)

How bout Creekside my alma mater and current job great team and of course Eric Berry!


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Sep 26, 2006)

My highschool is Franklin County and we have only won one game against Morgan.  We have looked good but costly fumbles have messed us up this week is home coming against Oconee and then stephens maybe we can do some good.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 28, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> You must be coaching. I haven't been to any of the games this year but my parents still go to most of them b/c they are big contributors to the booster club so they get reserved seats. I'd love to take a look at the new fieldhouse and see what it is like. I bet its changed a ton since I played (97-00). I'll be at one soon and I'll come down. I know most of the coaches b/c they all coached me. Let me know how I can find you and meet up with you. That'd be great!



Yep, I got to come home last year.  I played there '91-'94.  (Graduated in 95) and I'm glad to be back coaching.  We play Franklin at home next week.  I'll be down on the field, just come see me after the game and I'll show you around.  I'm coaching the corners, so you'll see me on the field next to Coach Cox.


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah flowery branch has a really good program. i use to play for the head coach he is a super guy. My father-in-law is actually the principal at flowery branch. We have saw them develop into a fine team


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 28, 2006)

I used to coach at Flowery Branch before I moved back home to Toccoa.  Lee Shaw was my position coach (DB and REC) in high school, and I really respected the man.  I was coaching at West Hall and when he got the head job at FB, I knew I had to get over there.  It worked out and I enjoyed 2 years of coaching under him.  He has really started up a great program there.  Mark Coleman is as good as they come, too.  I hated leaving FB, but there's no place like home!!!


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Sep 28, 2006)

*Go Lions*



beginnersluck said:


> Yep, I got to come home last year.  I played there '91-'94.  (Graduated in 95) and I'm glad to be back coaching.  We play Franklin at home next week.  I'll be down on the field, just come see me after the game and I'll show you around.  I'm coaching the corners, so you'll see me on the field next to Coach Cox.



I will be there cheering my head off for Franklin.  But i am pretty sure yall are gonna woop us but we do have 
Jay Moon and he is a bad man.  So if anyone is going ot the game look for me i will be there.

Bradley R


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

beg luck, you played for lee where at???


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 28, 2006)

Stephens County.  He was there only for my senior year.


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> Yep, I got to come home last year.  I played there '91-'94.  (Graduated in 95) and I'm glad to be back coaching.  We play Franklin at home next week.  I'll be down on the field, just come see me after the game and I'll show you around.  I'm coaching the corners, so you'll see me on the field next to Coach Cox.



Awesome! You probably played with some of my cousins maaaybe even my uncle. I was the third generation in my family to play for SC. Coach Cox coached me when I played (REC and DB) so he knows who I am. Coach Johnson and Coach Crook know my family well. I'll look for you as soon as I get to a game. When is homecoming? Franklin?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, coach Shaw is a good man I played for him when he was up here at White Co. years ago.  It's good to see Jaybo doing well, they say his little bro is a better athelete than he is..... Coach Shuan Conley is also a good'un as well, he was an assistant at White Co. as well,
Go DAWGS
Unicoidawg


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

what years you play at white??? yeah conner has a lot more grit than jay bo. i had shaw 3 years and also known him as a family friend.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 28, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> Awesome! You probably played with some of my cousins maaaybe even my uncle. I was the third generation in my family to play for SC. Coach Cox coached me when I played (REC and DB) so he knows who I am. Coach Johnson and Coach Crook know my family well. I'll look for you as soon as I get to a game. When is homecoming? Franklin?


No, Oconee is homecoming on the 20th of OCT.  Who were your cousins and uncle??


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 28, 2006)

cball917 said:


> what years you play at white??? yeah conner has a lot more grit than jay bo. i had shaw 3 years and also known him as a family friend.



Speaking of Connor and Jaybo, I was helping Lee move some things into his house and they were outside playing basketball.  Next thing I know, all I hear is yelling...we go outside and those two were scrapping it out.  Seemed that Jaybo fouled Connor and Connor didn't like it too much!  Yeah, they got that fire in them just like Lee!  Brotherly love is great, ain't it???


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah i am 22 and my brother in law is the same age a jay bo. we played a lil piantball like 2 years ago and coach shaw got involved 2. needless to say he is just as hard core as i remember him while we were on defense. i always laugh at memories when i had him for weight trainin he always said he was like our military trainer he called us shaw dawgs. i will always get a kick outta that


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 29, 2006)

Big game tonight : North Gwinnett (#2 in AAAAA) @ Collins Hill....I'll be there !!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2006)

Flowery Branch plays Chestatee up there. A couple of undefeated teams. Might be a good 'un.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 29, 2006)

North Gwinnett beat Collins Hill 20-6. #1 ranked Roswell lost to Wheeler, so that should move North Gwinnett Bulldogs to #1 in AAAAA in the state !!!!! Never happened before.....Go NGHS !!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 30, 2006)

Cball
  Sorry for the delay, but I was on shift yesterday and we were tied up all day.....I went to White. Co 89-93. We actually won a few games back then....not a bunch but a few. Brent Brookshire was the Head Coach back then and Lee and Shaun were asssistants.  Those days sure were fun and those guys sure taught a lotta discipline to some of us "know it all's"  Anyhow, if ya see either one of then tell'em B.J. says hi
GO DAWGS
Unicoidawg


----------



## cball917 (Oct 2, 2006)

i will. i think we are headed down this friday night and watching the game. The won again last fri and now are 5 and 0. MArk really wants us tom come down so i think we are headed this week. I will tell them you said hey


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Oct 2, 2006)

Stephens better watch out because Jay Moon had FIVE touchdowns last week against Oconnee Franklin might have chance this weekend.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 2, 2006)

I just love facing good running backs!!!  It will definitely be a good game.  Franklin is much improved this year.  If our boys play like they did against Apalachee, you guys will not just have a chance to win...you will win.  I think our guys will be ready to go, though!





lakehartwellpro said:


> Stephens better watch out because Jay Moon had FIVE touchdowns last week against Oconnee Franklin might have chance this weekend.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 2, 2006)

North Gwinnett #1 in AAAAA confirmed today in the AJC..Go North !!!!!


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Beginners Luck do you Dustin Royston who plays for Stephens.  He moved there from Elbert but at first he was at Franklin and he was one of my friends.  I know he can hit like a crazy man.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 5, 2006)

lakehartwellpro said:


> Hey Beginners Luck do you Dustin Royston who plays for Stephens.  He moved there from Elbert but at first he was at Franklin and he was one of my friends.  I know he can hit like a crazy man.



Yep, his dad coaches with me, too.  We're dog kin...I think Ronnie's parents were cousins with my dad, or something like that.  Dustin is a good kid and like you said...he hits like a crazy man.  I hope you get to come to the game and cheer Dustin on!  Or will you be cheering for the Lions???


Good luck to Flowery Branch this week ast they take on North Hall.  (It was one of our biggest rivals when I coached at FB for undisclosed reasons)


----------



## dutchman (Oct 5, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> Good luck to Flowery Branch this week ast they take on North Hall.  (It was one of our biggest rivals when I coached at FB for undisclosed reasons)



I'll bet I know exactly the reason(s) for the rivalry. Would it have anything to do with the game at North Hall about 3 or 4 years ago?


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Oct 5, 2006)

*The lions*



beginnersluck said:


> Yep, his dad coaches with me, too.  We're dog kin...I think Ronnie's parents were cousins with my dad, or something like that.  Dustin is a good kid and like you said...he hits like a crazy man.  I hope you get to come to the game and cheer Dustin on!  Or will you be cheering for the Lions???
> 
> 
> Good luck to Flowery Branch this week ast they take on North Hall.  (It was one of our biggest rivals when I coached at FB for undisclosed reasons)



Yea I will be cheering on the lions but yall are probably gonna get us but we will see.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I'll bet I know exactly the reason(s) for the rivalry. Would it have anything to do with the game at North Hall about 3 or 4 years ago?



That was just one of many.  Wasn't too good the time they came to FB about 3 years ago either.  You know, when they were up by 42 and pulled off a fake extra point for 2...but hey, that's just North Hall


----------



## dutchman (Oct 5, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> That was just one of many.  Wasn't too good the time they came to FB about 3 years ago either.  You know, when they were up by 42 and pulled off a fake extra point for 2...but hey, that's just North Hall



Well, FB extracted partial payment last year and should get a little more tomorrow night.

Good luck to your Indians, too, B.L.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 8, 2006)

Thursday's AJC quoted the Duluth coach as saying about their game with N.Gwinnett, "we're gonna hit 'em in the mouth.." Not sure what happend to them. Duluth got beat 42-15..North Gwinnett remains #1 in AAAAA !!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, Flowery Branch was handed its first loss of the year by North Hall Friday night, 21-18. Such much for the perfect season. It doesn't get any easier this Friday night against Gainesville.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

Gonna be some good football weather tomorrow night. #1 North Gwinnett plays at P'tree Ridge. It should be a close game. North should come out on top.


----------



## bcrane1982 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Good Game in Habersham*

Habersham Central vs. Dacula

This is going to be a great game. Habersham is undefeated in region play and I think Dacula is as well.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 12, 2006)

All the papers I've saw has had Tift County Number #1 in AAAAA.  For 2 weeks straight, last week tied with Colquitt County.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

muddy_feet said:


> All the papers I've saw has had Tift County Number #1 in AAAAA.  For 2 weeks straight, last week tied with Colquitt County.



Here are the AJC rankings.
AJC high school rankings

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 10/09/06

Class AAAAA

1. North Gwinnett (6-0)

2. Camden County (4-1)

3. Norcross (6-0)

4. Tift County (5-0)

5. Central Gwinnett (4-1)

6. M.L. King (6-0)

7. Brookwood (3-2)

8. Harrison (5-1)

9. Coffee (5-1)

10. Colquitt County (5-1)


----------



## Tulip (Oct 12, 2006)

Camden #2 WOW. Go Wildcats. How can Brookwood be ranked when their 3-2? Where is Charlton ranked in AA? Should be #1 they are better than they were last year and last year they were awesome. I predict 3 in a row for them.
GO WILDCATS AND INDIANS


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought a paper in valdosta yesterday.  They still have Tifton at 1.  I'll make a copy of it and the article .  It's the same polls.  They one from all the papers voting.  Also say GHSA on PBS last night, said Tifton was number one.  

My Seminole County Indians broke into the top 10......#10 in class A.   finally.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 13, 2006)

http://ghsfha.org/rankings.php?page...ource=Associated Press&aPollNum=1&aYear2=2006


----------



## Tulip (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Muddy_ Feet. Thats what ive been tryin to find on the web. Trust the AP poll more than the AJC cause they always are more biased for the teams up north. Just look at Brookwood in the AJC poll. And looks like they cant stand that Tift is #1 in AP.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 13, 2006)

It's a heart breaker for the northern boys....heheh.  And that's straight from the horse's mouth.

5 teams from the south and your #1 is 5th.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW. Things should shake up in the class AAAAA div.

#1 Tift Co. lost to #8 Coffee Co. 23-20

#2 Norcross bye

#3 Camden Co. beat Savannah High 48-0

#4 N. Gwinnett beat Peachtree Ridge 38-20

#5 Colquitt Co. lost to Houston Co. 25-14 

Whos gonna be #1 now? Camden or Norcross. Or will N. Gwinnett (7-0) move up to #1? Coffee Co. should move up a lot at least to #4. Should be interesting


----------



## dutchman (Oct 14, 2006)

In AAA action, Flowery Branch beat Gainesville last night, 35-28. Gainseville was ranked #2 going in. Flowery Branch had fallen out of the top ten due to their loss last week to North Hall. I expect they might climb back in as a result of whooping Gainesville.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 14, 2006)

muddy_feet said:


> http://ghsfha.org/rankings.php?page...ource=Associated Press&aPollNum=1&aYear2=2006



You can't believe everything you read.. 
I've seen the same poll. There are two polls. One is the AP poll and one is the AJC poll. Tift Co. and N. Gwinnett are flip flopped in both polls. I choose to go by the AJC poll as I am a North Gwinnett HS alumni, and my daughter is a senior there now.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 14, 2006)

muddy_feet said:


> It's a heart breaker for the northern boys....heheh.  And that's straight from the horse's mouth.
> 
> 5 teams from the south and your #1 is 5th.



We'll see come playoff time...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 14, 2006)

Tulip said:


> WOW. Things should shake up in the class AAAAA div.
> 
> #1 Tift Co. lost to #8 Coffee Co. 23-20
> 
> ...



North Gwinnett IS #1 !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 14, 2006)

North Gwinnett put a whopping on crosstown rival Peachtree Ridge last night, 38-20...


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> North Gwinnett IS #1 !!!



What is that ineligible player scandal gonna do to North Gwinnetts's ranking?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> What is that ineligible player scandal gonna do to North Gwinnetts's ranking?



The jury's still out until Tuesday. The thing is, he's not even a starter. So, he's not a key player. Bad deal courtesy of Collins Hill...


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2006)

I hated to wake up to that on the news the ohter day.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 15, 2006)

Me, too. Especially for the players. If it were someone with NG's fault, I'd have to point my finger at the AD...


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

*AAA Top 10*

If FB climbs back in, I would hope that North Hall would also - wouldn't you think?

I really don't like the way the 7AAA region is was split up.  There will be one very good team from the FB side that does not get to go and I think that is an injustice.  

But, good luck to all the teams the rest of the season.  Everyone used to really "dog" this region but there is some great football played in it.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 16, 2006)

Your right....not about the polls but looks like they'll be #1 now.  But I think the title has stayed in the South for the past few years.  Good luck on the scandal and the play-offs will be good this year.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 16, 2006)

Tuesday @ 10:00am is the scheduled appeal hearing. I hope it turns out in the team's favor for the player's sake. I think someone in the admin. dept. needs their wrist slapped pretty good or worse.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 16, 2006)

Why does the high school have 2 different polls.  The AJC & AP??  It's not like we have a BCS.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 17, 2006)

muddy_feet said:


> Why does the high school have 2 different polls.  The AJC & AP??  It's not like we have a BCS.



Agreed. I guess the same reason college ball has about three polls. I guess it makes for good reading...Just someone else's opinion.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't know if it made the news down south, but it did up here in these parts. Anyway, North Gwinnett won their appeal today with the GHSA !!!!     

Here's the article from the AJC.

North Gwinnett cleared by GHSA
Top-ranked undefeated team won't forfeit any games

By JOHN HOLLIS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 10/17/06

Thomaston — The Georgia High School Association reversed itself on Tuesday and cleared the North Gwinnett football team of using an ineligible player.

North Gwinnett will not forfeit any games.

"Based on new information provided by North Gwinnett High School and the family, it was determined that the moving process continued into the second semester," said Dr. Ralph Swearngin, the GHSA's Executive Director. "Legal documentation was provided at the hearing that I did not have at the time of my [original] decision."

The undefeated and top-ranked Bulldogs had faced the prospect of having to forfeit as many as four games following allegations that an unnamed transfer from Collins Hill was ineligible per GHSA rules.

The debate centered around the timeliness of the player's move. If the family had moved into the North Gwinnett district in the fall, as was first believed, he would have had to transfer to that school by the start of the second semester. Instead, the student finished out the school year at Collins Hill before enrolling at North.

A four-man appeals committee needed about an hour to review the new documents presented and find everything in order to preserve North's undefeated season.

The Bulldogs (7-0) resume Region 7-AAAAA play Friday at South Forsyth.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrat's.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2006)

Heard County is undefeated so far(I just put a curse on them probably ). Hope they make to the dome.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 19, 2006)

Double D said:


> If FB climbs back in, I would hope that North Hall would also - wouldn't you think?
> 
> I really don't like the way the 7AAA region is was split up.  There will be one very good team from the FB side that does not get to go and I think that is an injustice.
> 
> But, good luck to all the teams the rest of the season.  Everyone used to really "dog" this region but there is some great football played in it.



Funny thing, neither Flowery Branch nor North Hall made it into the top ten this week, but Gainesville is still there, even though FB knocked them off last Friday night, 35-28. Seems like they should have fallen out and FB and NH should have passed them in the standings. Oh well...


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd like to add something to the conversation here. I'm from north ga and one of our local teams is headed for another deep run this year in AA. Calhoun is ranked 4th and besides a first game loss to Dalton( # 6 AAAA) they are killing folks. They still have a big test this friday but look very good. The defense is killing folks and the ground game is as usual, excellent. I'll be in south ga twice in the next few weeks and will watch a few games hopefully.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 23, 2006)

*LaGrange Grangers are#1*

In AAA.Beat Shaw Fri.17-14.Ya'll north of Atl.folks better look out for the Grangers


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting how polls work. In the AJC poll, N. Gwinnett is ranked #1 and Norcross is #3. In the AP poll, it's reversed. Camden County is # 2 in both polls.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 27, 2006)

This rain is gonna make for a messy night for high school football. Y'all still going out to support your local team? I am. Go NGHS !!!


----------



## muzzydoug (Oct 27, 2006)

*north gwinnett*

is north playin norcross tonite?
doug (muzzydoug)


----------



## Tgow (Oct 27, 2006)

Nope, they play next week.  They play North Forsyth tonight.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 27, 2006)

muzzydoug said:


> is north playin norcross tonite?
> doug (muzzydoug)



Actually, North Gwinnett plays N. Forsyth tonight. They have a bye week next week, and play Norcross at home on Nov. 10.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 27, 2006)

Just got home from the N. Gwinnett vs. N. Forsyth game, if you want to call it that. Final score was 54-0. Not much of a game. NGHS played their 2nd string the whole second half. We still scored 13 points on them. Next up, Norcross in two weeks.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey all you Class AAAAA folks, don't forget about my alma mater LOWNDES HIGH VIKINGS. We are the last TWO years raining Champions. We beat Colquitt County High 41 -to- 14 friday night. Big game coming up this friday night with Tifton. We are a very young team this year after lossing 14 players last year. But we have got a great coach / coaches, and they have got use loaded again for this year.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 30, 2006)

If anyone wants to see a really good football game...please head to Hartwell this Friday night.  Stephens County and Hart County are fighting for the region championship.  It should be a hard fought game by both teams.


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 30, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> If anyone wants to see a really good football game...please head to Hartwell this Friday night.  Stephens County and Hart County are fighting for the region championship.  It should be a hard fought game by both teams.




I'd really like to go see this one! My wife and I were at the homecoming game with my parents and I planned on coming to down to meet you and check out the new fieldhouse. Needless to say midway through the second half when it became less and less of a game, the 2 women were ready to make tracks so we left. I hope I could talk my wife into traveling to Hartwell this Friday!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 30, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> I'd really like to go see this one! My wife and I were at the homecoming game with my parents and I planned on coming to down to meet you and check out the new fieldhouse. Needless to say midway through the second half when it became less and less of a game, the 2 women were ready to make tracks so we left. I hope I could talk my wife into traveling to Hartwell this Friday!!!


Is Charles Winslette still the coach at Stephens Co.He was my coach at Fayette Co.back from 78-80.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 30, 2006)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Is Charles Winslette still the coach at Stephens Co.He was my coach at Fayette Co.back from 78-80.



No, he left 2 years ago.  He's somewhere back in south GA now.  He was a pretty smart coach.  Travis Noland is the head coach now.  He's out of North Carolina...only 37 years old.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

What good matchups are you going to tonight? N.Gwinnett has a bye week, so I'm going with my daughter (senior @ NGHS) to watch Norcross vs. Collins Hill.


----------



## muzzydoug (Nov 3, 2006)

*norcross vs collins hill*

i hope collins hill wins this one that way north can claim only undefeated team next week lol
doug(muzzydoug)


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! What a game in Hart County! Stephens pulled it out for another region 8AAA championship! Congrats beginnersluck and all the Indian players! By the way, I came out there and looked for you but couldn't find you in the crowd beginnersluck.   Hopefully I'll make it to the first round playoff game in 2 weeks!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 4, 2006)

Norcross beat Collins Hill in triple overtime 39-37. 
So, next Friday is the battle of the undefeateds in Region 7-AAAAA. The way Norcross played tonight, I think NGHS will come out on top. (I hope.)


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2006)

Flowery Branch won again last night and clinched their sub region.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

*North Hall Clinches*

North Hall Clinches a playoff spot and wins their sub-region AND region with a win next Friday night


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 4, 2006)

UGA hunter said:


> Wow! What a game in Hart County! Stephens pulled it out for another region 8AAA championship! Congrats beginnersluck and all the Indian players! By the way, I came out there and looked for you but couldn't find you in the crowd beginnersluck.   Hopefully I'll make it to the first round playoff game in 2 weeks!



It was a pretty good one wasn't it?  Man, did Hart look pretty.  They had some good looking athletes...but sometimes athletic ability will only carry you so far.  Our guys played hard and had passion about retaining the 8AAA championship.  Our running back, Tauren Poole, went over 1500 yards in his 9th game...he had 232 yards for the night.  Our boys came to play, that's for sure.

UGA--I was the coach with the red "to-boggan" on.  I'll have to get me a Woody's T-shirt to put on for next week, then it will be easier to find me! 

Congrats to Flowery Branch!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

Region 7-AAAAA showdown in Suwanee tomorrow night.. North Gwinnett vs. Norcross. And to think, I'm gonna miss it...


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 9, 2006)

beginnersluck said:


> UGA--I was the coach with the red "to-boggan" on.  I'll have to get me a Woody's T-shirt to put on for next week, then it will be easier to find me!  QUOTE]
> 
> I walked right passed you and was going to ask you if you knew who I might be talking about b/c you were the only young coach I saw that I didn't know. Then you walked right by me again and I said nah. I'll look for you if I'm at the game next week. Maybe I'll carry a sign that says beginnersluck.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 10, 2006)

All i can say is that NG better be glad they dont play Buford anymore because they would have a loss and it would be from a little 2-A school.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I'll post the good and the bad. North Gwinnett got whipped Friday night by Norcross. I did not go, but was told NG just did not show up. Oh well, we still make the state playoffs.


----------



## bcrane1982 (Nov 13, 2006)

Habersham Central are 8-AAAA Champs.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 17, 2006)

First Round AAAAA playoffs ; North Gwinnett 21 Chattahoochee 17. It was scary....
Next week NG travels to Etowah...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 25, 2006)

Anybody go to any playoff games last night? I see where Norcross dodged another bullet, winning in OT. A few surprises, Roswell beat Brookwood. 
I'm going to watch N.Gwinnett play Etowah tonight. I hope NG comes out on top....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 26, 2006)

North Gwinnett over Etowah 31-7 in 2nd Round AAAAA action. North travels to Tift County on Friday....
If there are any Woody's members down south going to the game, PM me. I am planning on going and will look you up....


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 26, 2006)

That was a great win for north. Now we may have two state champs here in buford.


----------



## Tgow (Nov 26, 2006)

It was a good win for North.  They just need to learn to play better in the first half.  They have tried to give the last 2 games away in the first half.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 26, 2006)

*Peach Co. put a whuppin on LaGrange*

Friday  night 24-7.Peach has a good team.Gonna be a good one between them and Hart Co


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 26, 2006)

Tgow said:


> It was a good win for North.  They just need to learn to play better in the first half.  They have tried to give the last 2 games away in the first half.



....However, they have a tremendous coaching staff that makes the adjustments and players who execute them...


----------



## swamp (Nov 30, 2006)

How about them Noles Creekside that is- we bout to beat Marist and head to the ship.  Eric Berry phenomenal. True Creekside alumni and faculty member


----------



## marknga (Nov 30, 2006)

*Northside Eagles 4A #1*

Just wanted to wish the Eagles of Northside High in Warner Robins a lot of luck this friday night when they host the Raiders of Habersham Central. The Eagles are currently 12-0, ranked #1 in the state and were the runner up in last year's State Championship game vs Statesboro. The Eagles have just lost 3 games the last 3 years and once again seem well on their way to their First State Championship.

Go Eagles!

Mark


----------



## tiger14 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Big Game...*



Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Friday  night 24-7.Peach has a good team.Gonna be a good one between them and Hart Co


You are right ODW, it should be a good game between the two.  Both teams have alot of talent as usual.  Hart County is very young.  Playing in Fort Valley could be more of a factor than people give it credit.  Just hoping the Dogs can pull this one out!!!!


----------



## bcrane1982 (Nov 30, 2006)

marknga said:


> Just wanted to wish the Eagles of Northside High in Warner Robins a lot of luck this friday night when they host the Raiders of Habersham Central. The Eagles are currently 12-0, ranked #1 in the state and were the runner up in last year's State Championship game vs Statesboro. The Eagles have just lost 3 games the last 3 years and once again seem well on their way to their First State Championship.
> 
> Go Eagles!
> 
> Mark





This is going to be a good game. The Eagles defense is going to have to watch out for Matt Roberts and Tavaris King. 

This is going to be a great game.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 2, 2006)

It's over...North Gwinnett lost to Tift Co. 13-0 last night. It was the wildest high school football game I've ever been to. I'm not just a whining loser. The papers quoted fans from both sides of the field. The officiating was horrible !!!
It's a shame the outcome of the game was decided by the officials and not the football teams.....


----------



## swamp (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah the refs to our game last night and two of our boys got hurt Eric Berry and Terrance Parks Marist won 24-6


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 3, 2006)

your right the officials where terrible the had to discuss every stinking flag i dont think they had a clue how to call a game. i hope ghsa get enough complaints that something will be done. there was bad call on both sides of the ball. tifton did a good job of shutting down norths quaterback pretty much all night. the paper said they had only 60 yards of total offense.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2006)

Peachtree Ridge is the only Gwinnett School left.

Kevin Butler's son is the kicker and a future Dawg.

Cameron Heywood, the late "Ironhead's" son is also on that team, and is a Div. I prospect.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2006)

My brothers wife is the principale at Victory Christian school in Lakeland Fl.

They just got beat in the State champoinship game at Joe Robie stadium in Miami. The amazing thing is this is their first year having a football program. They are coached by Dedrick Dodge. He played at Fl. St. and also won a couple of super bowls. They dominated the game (300yds-120yds) but turnovers did them in 14-10.

Unbelievable year non the less.


----------

